# Dare To Be - Moulin Rouge (March 8th - 21st)



## Leony (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi girls!

Our next theme is Dare To Be Moulin Rouge! Chosen by Manda, the runner up of D2B Pornstar Doll

Here some inspirational images from the movie of Moulin Rouge.

Feel free to post more if you have any!

Thank you!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool theme...can't wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## halzer (Mar 7, 2007)

Ooooh great theme!!!

Here a couple of pics of Christina and Mya from the Lady Marmalade music video, from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack.


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 7, 2007)

me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






http://www.fileupyours.com/files/54051/untitled_1.bmp


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool Theme, lots of makeup lol

hmm i will look for some pics too i think


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 7, 2007)

that will be intrsting...


----------



## natalierb (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool theme! This will be a hard one for me!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 7, 2007)

great theme choice, lookng forward to the entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah cool theme, I agree, maybe I will try this one...

I love the jewelery in the first picture, with Nicole K. I wish I had those ;-)


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oooh another fab theme!!!

I'm so excited to see the entries, they'll be awesome!!!


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Mar 7, 2007)

Love this theme, definitely going to do this one!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 7, 2007)

Cant wait to see people, this is my fav type of makeup.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 7, 2007)

I love this theme, very nice!


----------



## Mina (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool...lots of MU...can't wait to see the pics


----------



## missnadia (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG I love this theme! I don't know why everybody talks smack about Christina's makeup.. as in "too much"... I've always thought it was smoking HOTTT! :nixweiss:


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

this is whati found.. This seems like a cool theme but not sure if i exactly know how the theme is in dressing wise and makeup and all that.!! What exactly is the moulin rouge


----------



## Elissa Kellie (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool! I love this theme and my spring break starts soon. That means I'll have time to scrounge thorugh my make up and see what I can come up with.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

well my boyfriend told me that moulin rouge basically means teddys lol!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 8, 2007)

this one sounds really fun!


----------



## Mizkizzie (Mar 8, 2007)

wow this is gonna be a tough one.. can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 8, 2007)

*The Moulin Rouge* literally means *The Red Mill* ofcourse...:sheep:


----------



## rakshana (Mar 8, 2007)

really tough one...where am i gonna get a hat or such jewellery :-s


----------



## emih19 (Mar 8, 2007)

uhm id'love to join this...im gonna think about how to make it work


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Christina's makeup there!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 8, 2007)

Here are some more pics!

RTÃ‰ - Off The Rails - The Look

The Makeup Room

Here are some makeup tips:

Adore Beauty - Online Shopping for Beauty Products and Cosmetics


----------



## Manda (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay, I'm glad everyone likes the choice, Moulin Rouge is one of my fav movies, I have both CDs from the soundtrack on my IPod lol. I can't wait to see the looks, I want to do it this weekend, but I won't be home, but I think this will be fun!

Heres a few more pics:


----------



## niksaki (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh wow! this is such a fab theme you know it will really put everyones makeup skills to the test. not sure if i will enter this one. dont have all the jazzy jewels LMAO cant wait to see pics ladies.

Nic


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

i love this movie! i can't wait to see the entries ladies, awesome theme! ^^


----------



## daer0n (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh you can use a necklace on your head or something like that, not necessarily a hat or whatever, as for the makeup skills, Nicole is just wearing some eyeliner and red lipstick there, pretty easy to pull off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 9, 2007)

oooh im so entering this!!! cant wait


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 9, 2007)

i ADORE that movie... i wish my camera wasn't broken!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

nicole kidman is so gorgeous, but i dont like when she makes her eyebrows look funky.


----------



## apropo (Mar 9, 2007)

wow, wonder about the entries:11dh: :smile: the pics are great


----------



## Brynnaviere (Mar 9, 2007)

ok so I've never done a d2b before but I would LOVE to try this one, where do I post my pics?


----------



## niksaki (Mar 9, 2007)

Right here in this thread you post them hun'

Nic


----------



## daer0n (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to do this one so bad 

but, sometimes i dont even feel like putting makeup on at all, so we will see -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

i am going to Try and give it a shot this weekend i got some ideas! But I have to make sure i have time dont want to rush it after all my goal is to be a D2B winner lol


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, haven't been here for a while but as i have some time off now (due to a broken leg)... here's my entry. Didn't actually bother with hair and stuff, make up alone took all my energy :ill:

Attachment 31266

Attachment 31267

Attachment 31268

Attachment 31269

Attachment 31270

Attachment 31271

PS. The pictures actually don't do any justice to the tonnes of make up i'm wearing!!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job! What did you use?


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't have the names of the e/shadows but mostly MAC, silver, electrik blue, black, blue glitter for the eyeliner, fake lashes, studio-fix for the face, armani lipstick...


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice, I was wondering what the glitter stuff was in particular. So Mac glitter then? I thought it might have been that Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner. I didn't know glitter was that workable as a liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2007)

Glitter is actually from Charles Fox, theatre and film make up shop in London. I just mixed it with water, didn't have anything else.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 10, 2007)

I think it looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never used a glitter-based product as a liner. I will have to try that.


----------



## emih19 (Mar 10, 2007)

nice entry jellybaby


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

Jelly baby you did great! My camera did that to me. So i bought another one lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 10, 2007)

that's an awesome entry jellybaby!!!

can't wait to see other entries too!


----------



## dinou (Mar 10, 2007)

Great entry jellybaby !!!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 11, 2007)

You look great jellybaby!


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## claire20a (Mar 11, 2007)

you look fab jellybaby - no more entries??


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

great entry jellybaby. i'm more concerned about the jewelry than the makeup. haha, i never saw the movie apart from some teasers (bad, i know). if my dad brought back his camera i might give a try. if i can take some decent pics, i'll post them.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 11, 2007)

very nice jellybaby!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job jellybaby!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 11, 2007)

So far just one entry? 

if Jellybaby is the only one entering, isnt she going to be the winner? lol

Good job by the way, i like the glittery e/s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2007)

Great entry Jellybaby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm_ very_ tempted to participate in this one but I'm not sure because it seems to require an aweful lot of accessories and I have NONE!! LOL! On the upside I _do_ have a satin/lace corset and long matching gloves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurachantel (Mar 12, 2007)

I couldnt pull this look off at all. I'm too warm toned. I'm just not cool enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jellybaby great job!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 12, 2007)

oh you would be surprised people who wernt going to try a D2B in the past then gave in and id did a really good job dont be so hard on yourself. I was going to this weekend but got way to busy maybe this week


----------



## rakshana (Mar 12, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

Great job, jellybaby! Ok girls, get to posting yours now! I will do mine, but just not tonight!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, here my first entry for *D2B*!

Was harder then I thought actually..yeah :satisfied: .. I wish I had that jewellery from the movie but I found some pearls :icon_chee


----------



## niksaki (Mar 12, 2007)

*OMG let me just say that i think you done a wonderful job and you look stunning! well done hun'*

*Nic*


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow! you look awesome! :icon_chee


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks:g:

Hope to see more pictures from you all...!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW!!!! Awsome job, you look so pretty!!!! Love the pearls!!!


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

im excited..i havent entered in awhile and I think I might just have to this time


----------



## shimmersweetie (Mar 13, 2007)

PurpleRain, you look gorgeous! You remind me of Nicole...and those pearls are awesome! :1f:


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 13, 2007)

great jellybaby, purple rain, u look great!!

xquisit please enter i love it how you do your makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Mar 13, 2007)

Great entries jelly and purple rain! I can't wait to see more now! I'll do mine this weekend, unless I have a free night this week.


----------



## rtbyday (Mar 13, 2007)

I love liner! I tried to upload a pic, but it wouldn't stick!


----------



## Leony (Mar 13, 2007)

Great entries ladies!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice purple rain! i love the head dress


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice purple rain, i love the pearls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job, girls!


----------



## crazy4hec (Mar 13, 2007)

This looks like fun! I think I'm gonna try it, just to try being a little more heavy-handed with makeup...


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2007)

The entries look great!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Mar 13, 2007)

ive never seen this film, great entried everyone!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 14, 2007)

here it is girls!! i was inspired by that picture posted earlier of christina aguilera in the lady marmalade music video more than the movie. i hope my version works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> by the way, please ignore the tracks that show in my hair, theyre clip on extensions that i had when my hair was black, i should have done a better job at covering them..oops lol


----------



## Mizkizzie (Mar 14, 2007)

littliebit you look great!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 14, 2007)

omg you look soooo good! well done!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

great job!!!

ill try and do mine tomorrow.. Hopefully i will feel up to it..just tonight its to late


----------



## daer0n (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG!!! you look amazing!! Gah gah, stunning, you are really beautiful and you did such an awesome job!!


----------



## rakshana (Mar 14, 2007)

A little bit and Purple rain...you guys are so gorgeous!! What camera do you people use...the makeup shows so well...My camera is crap! I use a camera phone!

A little bit////what eye shadows you used? I love it!!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2007)

alittlebit you look gorgeous !

i still need to find where my dad's put that camera grrr. is it ok if i do it without jewellery? i don't have pearls and i hate gold jewellery, so i guess i have to emphasize on my makeup, but i'll be damned if as a french girl i can't do this ! lol


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 14, 2007)

omg thanks girls!!! what an oustanding responce!

um let me tell you something about me and my pics, to get those 4...i had to take about 160 lol its luck for me, and i play with the whitebalance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and mangosienne, mine is an old chain belt of my mothers! maybe that helps?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gorgeous entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 14, 2007)

looking great ladies...


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 14, 2007)

Amazing looks, ladies! I'm totally feeling the Aguilera and Kidman vibes here!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 14, 2007)

*Alittlebit*, you look very moulin rouge! Nice job! I like the 3rd pic the most. You have amazing lips! I also did need lots of shots before I got an okay picture :laughing:

*rakshana*, thanks! I use my Kodak easyshare (DX 6440) digicam, I have it for some years but it's ready for replacement, that thing is huge if you compare it with the cams in store now lol, but whatever ... it does the job :icon_chee

*magosienne*, let's see how you do it the 'French way' :yahoocool:

I did not use a flash by the way, I just used intens light and point in my face hehe, did work out in this one


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

very good entries so far!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow liz! stunning !


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 15, 2007)

Such great entries so far!!!!


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 15, 2007)

very good entries!

alittlebit, love your lipstick and your mum's belt, very trendy!!:yahoocool:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyone has done AMAZING so far!!! Good going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the little head peices, cute idea!

Must say, I am very impressed, I thought this one was a little dificult, but you 3 have done a great job!


----------



## MissPout (Mar 15, 2007)

Bad pictures but here's my contribution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















You all did such a great jobs now i think that my is a totally poorly :s:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 15, 2007)

I think you did a great job! i love your eyeliner and your lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Mar 15, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh my! Everybody is looking awesome so far!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 16, 2007)

misspout, outstanding, i love your eyeliner alot!


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2007)

Ladies you all look so good, I think you've inspired me, if I have a chance tonite I think I'll give this a try, hopefully I won't have to much trouble uploading my pics...

You Girls look so great though, I dunno if my MU skills could compare!


----------



## Manda (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks HOT Liz, great job! Those red lips look fantastic!

Great entry MsPout!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks!! xo

mspout i love it! you totalu captured it with the jewels on your head!!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 16, 2007)

@ alittlebit

you look so gorgeous

in your first two pics, you look like victoria beckham


----------



## Mina (Mar 16, 2007)

everyone has done very wel..clap clap

Alittlebit...awesome...


----------



## Nenah (Mar 16, 2007)

great theme... everyone does great...


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 16, 2007)

oh lord, i think shes scarily skinny but shes hot as hell lol...you just TOTALY made my day!! thanks makeupbyathena!!!!!! xox


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 16, 2007)

lol, pleasure hun

you got her lips and nose and eyes

well to me anyway


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 16, 2007)

Gorgeous! Every single one!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow Mama, you look good!


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 17, 2007)

wow, you all look goood.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree! :laughing:


----------



## snow bee (Mar 18, 2007)

well it is sort of a bummer because i cannot view many of the contributions but the two i can see are amazing!! purple rain and miss pout....WOW!!!

i love that not only did you do your makeup but also the jewlery. going for the whole look. nice!

xoxo

bee


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 19, 2007)

Gorgeous looks, ladies!


----------



## Pukai (Mar 19, 2007)

&lt;sigh&gt; I wish I could see all the pics...I only have 4 posts so far... =(

I can't see anything to comment on it.


----------



## Leony (Mar 19, 2007)

Only 4 submissions so far? Come on ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Mar 19, 2007)

Blah I was gonna do my makeup for the theme but I've been sick as hell these past weeks and I look like crap...

So anyway I have this old picture that I thought I'd submit since there are so few entries anyway..


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi girl, I love your makeup. Maybe it's not very 'Moulin Rouge' but you look great anyway ;-)

I hope there will be a few more entries! :hand:


----------



## missnadia (Mar 19, 2007)

HAha.. umm let's just pretend that I'm the more conservative Moulin Rouge manager  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL!

Great entry, missnadia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe, that's allright. Manager you are :satisfied:


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2007)

great going ladies!!!! im sooooo excited to try this cuz its my first time but im soooo busy!!! hopefully tonight or tomorrow night!!!!! i have ideas running through my head all the time lol!! cant wait!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 20, 2007)

It's been awhile!! And I am a little rusty, but here's my Moulin Rouge.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice! And nice to see you posting too!! :laughing:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 20, 2007)

heres my entry this was fun, i listen to lady marmalade while doing it haha


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for the participation!

OMG Amanda, I missed you! Glad to see your D2B again!

Wow, awesome!

Fabulous entries ladies!


----------



## normano04 (Mar 20, 2007)

well here is my entry I got bored at 1am and decided to give this a whirl. The look was inspired by Christina Aguilera's look in the video.

The headpiece was like falling off of my face towards the end of the shoot thats why it is off in two of the picture haha, I'm a nerd:laughing:


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 20, 2007)

wish me luck!! im about to lock my self up in my bathroom and give it a go LOL!! lets see what happens. ladies you guys have done amazing work!!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2007)

Great entry!

Yay, good luck! Looking forward to see your submission!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 20, 2007)

ah! i just bought a bunch of really cool make up kinda for this. like the new revlon bedroon eyes and i cant find it!!!!! ='( im so sad. i hope ill come across it. i guess my entry shall be postponed. ill be back!!! next post will have pixxx!!!!! i only have 2 days!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 20, 2007)

These looks totally rock! You girls are awesome!!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

nice pics girls!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job, girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 20, 2007)

fab, fab, fab ladies ! i hate the camera, it totally washed off every eye makeup, so i just look a ghost with red lips (seriously). :scared: it's my brother's b-day, so i can't really do it again, rhaa, it sucks. oh well, at least it was fun to do in front of the bathroom mirror.


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 20, 2007)

wow

amazing job everyone


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Mar 20, 2007)

ALRIGHT so took ema few days ot get my camera &amp; computer to work properly lol I can finally upload the pictures..I tried to copy cat Christinas Make-up from teh Lady Marmalade video...unfortunatly the pictures dont look exactly like how it did in real life but what can ya doo!

My D2B:






OTher pictures:

excuse my retarded looking face


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2007)

3xquisit3xtreme, you are so beautiful! Your skin looks great.

All of the entries are so cool..I don't think I can vote for this D2B.


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 21, 2007)

3xquisit3xtreme you are gorgeous!! Great job


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 21, 2007)

Oooh everyone's entry is awesome!!!

Great jobs, ladies!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 21, 2007)

wow i love it!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 21, 2007)

PFFT.

You so look like her! Good job.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 21, 2007)

good job ladys i just havent had time latly to do a d2b lol..maybe the next one i will do


----------



## natalierb (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow wow wow! Everyone had done such a good job, I don't know how I can compete! Here's my entry... nothing compared to you guys lol!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done, great shots too! Love your makeup and the jewel, first picture is amazing.

Very NICE! very well done on the makeup! :smile: nice eyecolor you have.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2007)

Hooolly! you look bbbbeautiful Natalie! You did such a wonderful job!!

Jeez this is a really hard one, now i want to vote for everyone!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 21, 2007)

great job girls!!!! natalie i love the lips!!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 21, 2007)

GJ everyone!


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 21, 2007)

me too :]


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2007)

when do the votings start? i wanna vote lol


----------



## Leony (Mar 21, 2007)

Vote everyone!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...uge-51519.html


----------



## rocksinger007 (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought the dare to be was until the end of today (3/21/07)....I really wanted to enter but I guess I can't now because the entries were cut off before the end of the dare to be:scared: :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Leony (Mar 22, 2007)

Again, I am sorry. The D2B didn't cut off before the end of the day

My location is in Japan and it was already *March 22nd 1:15 AM* when I closed the contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I couldn't stay awake just to wait for the end of the day in US time.

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 22, 2007)

hey girl, what kind of foundation did you use? Looks great!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great entries so far ladies. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! I use Revlon Colorstay, my HG foundation!


----------



## xspiritx (Apr 2, 2007)

wow this is a good idea x


----------

